# Xnxx?



## INTJ Mastermind (Apr 15, 2013)

I recently took a personality test on this website: Jungian Cognitive Function Quiz, and it typed me as being an INTP and having these functions:

Introverted Thinking (Ti) ||||||||||||||||||||||||| 11.99
Extroverted Feeling (Fe) ||||||||||||||||||||| 9.52
Introverted Intuition (Ni) |||||||||||||||||||| 9.29
Introverted Feeling (Fi) |||||||||||||||||||| 9.25
Extroverted Thinking (Te) ||||||||||||||||||| 8.55
Introverted Sensation (Si) ||||||||||||||| 6.54
Extroverted Intuition (Ne) |||||||||||||| 6.27
Extroverted Sensation (Se) || -0.97

And these possibilities:

Most Likely: *INTP*
or Second Possibility: *ENFJ*
or Third Possibility: *INFJ*

While I personally typed myself as an INFJ, I'm now not sure whether to take into account these new possibilities. So what do you think? Are these functions even possible? Thanks!


----------



## Teybo (Sep 25, 2012)

So, just for kicks, since I've never taken that particular cognitive function quiz before, I decided I'd take it before trying to type you.

Here are my results:*
Introverted Feeling (Fi) |||||||||||||||||||||| 10.48
Introverted Intuition (Ni) |||||||||||||||||||||| 10.255
Introverted Thinking (Ti) ||||||||||||||||||| 8.76
Introverted Sensation (Si) |||||||||||||||||| 8.24
Extroverted Feeling (Fe) ||||||||||||||||| 7.98
Extroverted Thinking (Te) ||||||||||||||||| 7.78
Extroverted Intuition (Ne) ||||||||| 3.555
Extroverted Sensation (Se) ||| 0.57
*
The analysis accompanying the function breakdown suggest that I'm INFP (first guess), INFJ (second guess), or INTP (third guess).

It looks like this particular function test is about as (in)accurate as Nardi's Keys2cognition function test, which is notoriously inaccurate in eliciting "proper" function orders. (Or maybe I'm an INFP in denial, which I'm sure my two INFP sisters would get a kick out of hearing.) You'll be better off relying on a dichotomy based test than one of these "function" tests, if you're looking for re-assurance for your self typing. If you want a little bit of back story on what I'm going on about, see this post here.

So, to put the focus back on you: Given your username (INTJ Mastermind), and given that you've currently selected INTP as your type on PerC, even though in your post you say that you've now typed yourself as INFJ, I think we can safely conclude two things: You identify with intuition more than sensing and introversion more than extraversion, putting you squarely in the IN__ category that flocks toward online message boards about type and the MBTI. Unless you have major objections, I'm going to proceed with the rest of this post with the assumption that you're an IN type of some sort, and that we just need to figure out T/F and J/P for you.

You've only got 18 posts at the moment here on PerC, so I just did some browsing through them, and my gut reaction is that you probably were correct in (now? sometime?) settling on INFJ. I'm not sure exactly. You would think I would have superb insight into pinpointing (gay?) male INFJ's, being one (no ?mark) myself and all, but there wasn't a lot of content to base my decision on and I was kind of trying to connect dots that weren't there, so I'm not confident of that gut reaction.

I'd be interested to see your results on this online Big 5 inventory test, which has the advantage of letting you "scale" your answers instead of just giving you a binary, yes/no kind of option. If you do take that test, post your percentage results and we can talk about them. Also, ignore the descriptions and adjectives that you get after you take the test; the test itself is good, but the profiles afterward are just weird and people never really resonate with them, so just ignore those.

In addition, I'd love to hear your reactions to reading some of these IN__ profiles. Specifically, what aspects stand out to you as "Wow! That's totally me! They read my mind." or "Nope, totally not me. Not even kind of close!".

IN__ Profiles, compiled by reckful:

_INTJ Profiles
Official MBTI Manual
Keirsey (Please Understand Me)
Kroeger & Thuesen (Type Talk)
Hirsh & Kummerow (Lifetypes [abridged])
personalitypage: Portrait
personalitypage: Personal Growth
personalitypage: Relationships
personalitypage: Careers

INTP Profiles
Official MBTI Manual
Keirsey (Please Understand Me)
Kroeger & Thuesen (Type Talk)
Hirsh & Kummerow (Lifetypes [abridged])
personalitypage: Portrait
personalitypage: Personal Growth
personalitypage: Relationships
personalitypage: Careers

INFJ Profiles
Official MBTI Manual
Keirsey (Please Understand Me)
Kroeger & Thuesen (Type Talk)
Hirsh & Kummerow (Lifetypes [abridged])
personalitypage: Portrait
personalitypage: Personal Growth
personalitypage: Relationships
personalitypage: Careers

INFP Profiles
Official MBTI Manual
Keirsey (Please Understand Me)
Kroeger & Thuesen (Type Talk)
Hirsh & Kummerow (Lifetypes [abridged])
personalitypage: Portrait
personalitypage: Personal Growth
personalitypage: Relationships
personalitypage: Careers_


----------

